# Black spot on hamster scent gland



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I noticed tonight that there's a black spot, the size of half a millet or so on my Syrians scent gland. I can't take a picture of it since he struggles about when I try to look at it and brushed aside his fur to look at his scent gland. I found somewhere else that someone had a picture and it looked similar:


http://imgur.com/xzaoiDU


Is this something I should worry about or should I look into cleaning his scent gland? He seems to be playing, eating and drinking alright. He has a sand bath that he doesn't care for or use at all. Any advice is much appreciate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

That black mark is the actual scent gland  totally normal.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> That black mark is the actual scent gland  totally normal.


Thank you Engel! I was really worried and he wriggles out of my hand so I can't have a good look at it. I am glad it isn't something serious!


----------

